# "Beinhart Trailrock im Ahrtal/Eifel" Vol. 1 vom 26. - 28. August 2011



## Sparcy (20. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leutz,

es steht ein abenteuerliches Zelt-/Bike-Wochenende an.
Dabei geht es in das landschaftlich wunderschöne Ahrtal nach Altenahr, wo wir auf dem Campingplatz direkt an der Ahr residieren werden.
Tagsüber werden wir superflowige bis kernig, verblockten Trails, welche sich in dichten Laubwäldern, sowie in abenteuerlichen Felspassagen verstecken, unter die Stollen nehmen.
Abends heißt es dann am Lagerfeuer bei lecker Bierchen und Grillwurst/Steak zu entspannen.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxaTZxcjA6I"]Abenteuerliches Ahrtal      - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0325hTn8gmg"]Ahr MTB Trailtour      - YouTube[/nomedia]


*Anreise:* 
-Freitag, 26.08.11 / 16:00 Uhr

*Teilnehmer:* 
-12 incl. Guide

*Unterkunft:* 
-Campingplatz in Altenahr (www.camping-altenahr.de)

*Verpflegung:* 
-Frühstück auf dem Campingplatz
  Evtl. gemeinsamer Einkauf vor Ort.
-Grillen
-Gastronomie vor Ort

*Anmeldung:* 
-Hier im Thread.
*WICHTIG:*
Bitte postet  bei Anmeldung wenn Ihr ein eigenes Zelt habt,
und es Euch egal ist, wer noch mit darin nächtigt, die noch verfügbaren Plätze im Zelt.
Ihr könnt Euch dann in diesem Fred auf die freien Zeltplätze aufteilen.

Für diejenige, die Ihre bevorzugten Mitbewohner haben oder wie auch immer ,
sprecht Euch per mail, etc. ab. Sonst kann das hier zu unübersichtlich werden.

*Anmeldeschluss:* 
Mittwoch 10.08.11
Werde dann beim dortigen Campingplatz reservieren

*Tourenprogramm:*


*Freitag:* 
Kurze Einrollrunde (ca. 18:00 Uhr), ein paar Traildownhills;
für jede Könnenstufe von S1 - S3 der Singletrailskala ist was dabei. 
Vlt. kann man die dortige Seilbahn nutzen 

Fahrten auf der dortigen Sommerrodelbahn (Gaudi)

*Samstag:* 
Trailsurfen im Ahrtal (40 Km / 1300 Hm) mit allen Highlight um Altenahr 
"Das Ahrtal ist eines der schönsten Seitentäler des Rheins.  
Felsgrate, steile Weinterrassen und dichte Wälder machen 
jede Mountainbike-Tour zu einem einzigartigen  
Naturerlebnis.       
Das Ahrtal ist der Geheimtipp unter den Mountainbikern und 
die Region mit dem höchsten Singletrailanteil."

*Sonntag:* 
"Durch die grüne Hölle" - MTB Strecke um die Nürburgring (24 Km / 600 Hm)
Nordschleife mit vielen knackigen Trails und schönen 
Abfahrten. Ein Teilstück der Tour führt über einen alten Teil 
der Nordschleife. Die Steigung beträgt auf 250 m 
ca. 33 %. Also schonmal die Waden heiß treten.

*WICHTIG: Bei den Touren werden wir bergauf max. das Beinhart Tempolevel 2 fahren. Es wird keine Rennveranstaltung! *
Genauere Info´s: http://www.mtb-club-beinhart.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=129&Itemid=89


----------



## mbonsai (20. Juli 2011)

Bin dabei, mit Zelt, Fahrrad und guter Laune....momentan ist noch ein Platz im Zelt frei, Susi muss noch schauen ob es mit dem Hockey klappt.

Gruss Bonsai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achim (20. Juli 2011)

Dabei.


----------



## Sparcy (21. Juli 2011)

Achso noch vergessen... 
Habe ein eigenes Zelt und
0 Plätze frei (Achim schnarcht schon mit im Zelt)


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Juli 2011)

bin auch dabei


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (22. Juli 2011)

Wäre auch gern dabei!  

Habe kein Zelt sondern nur eine sogenannte Strandmuschel(Zelt was auf einerseite offen ist)


Ps: Derzeit noch Gastbiker (Mitgliedsantrag liegt bereits ausgefüllt in der Post)

gruß


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Juli 2011)

ach ja...hab ich vergessen, zelt hab ich eins


----------



## Ivonnche (23. Juli 2011)

Ich bin auch dabei, mit einem eigenen Zelt und meinem neuen Rädchen


----------



## SirWallace (1. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich wäre gerne dabei, auch wenn ich NOCH kein Mitglied bin. Ivonne müsste mich bereits "angekündigt" haben. Ein Zelt für zwei Personen habe ich...also ist ein Schlafplatz frei. Bike ist auch vorhanden Würde mich freuen Euch kennen zu lernen

Wäre klasse, wenn ich mitkommen dürfte....
Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## Sparcy (1. August 2011)

SirWallace schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> auch ich wäre gerne dabei, auch wenn ich NOCH kein Mitglied bin. Ivonne müsste mich bereits "angekündigt" haben. Ein Zelt für zwei Personen habe ich...also ist ein Schlafplatz frei. Bike ist auch vorhanden Würde mich freuen Euch kennen zu lernen
> 
> ...



Passt schon


----------



## Adra (3. August 2011)

Guten Abend, 

ich wäre auch gerne dabei besitze ein 1-Personen-Zelt.

Gruß,
Ariane


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldi76 (4. August 2011)

Servus, ich will auch mit. Ich habe mir den Freitag freigenommen. ( Arbeit ist ******** ). Ich habe ein Zelt ( Muß ich haber noch finden )( Keine Ahnung für wieviel Personen ). Die fehlende Info liefer ich nach.


Gruß Andreas


----------



## rübi (4. August 2011)

komme auch mit.

gruß

Stefan


----------



## speesu (5. August 2011)

Bin dabei  

Gruß Susi


----------



## achimrotwild (5. August 2011)

hi sparcy,
wie schon per mail angekündigt, würde ich gern die samstagstour mitbiken.
eventuell noch mitgrillen und zur not am lagerfeuer schlafen.
zelt lege ich auf jedenfall ins auto.

bin zwar kein mitglied hoffe es geht für den samstag noch was.

gruss
achim


----------



## Sparcy (5. August 2011)

achimrotwild schrieb:


> hi sparcy,
> wie schon per mail angekündigt, würde ich gern die samstagstour mitbiken.
> eventuell noch mitgrillen und zur not am lagerfeuer schlafen.
> zelt lege ich auf jedenfall ins auto.
> ...



Hallo Achim,

habe Dich als "Gastbiker" registriert


----------



## Sparcy (5. August 2011)

@ all: *Ein Platz ist noch frei *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f.topp (15. August 2011)

Wäre auch gerne dabei und würde dann im Auto pennen.
lg frank


----------



## Sparcy (15. August 2011)

Sodele. Alle Plätze vergeben 
Reservierung ist raus. 

Wer noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit sucht oder anbieten kann, 
sollte das hier noch bekannt geben. Sowie auch noch verfügbare 
Schlafplätze im Zelt. 
Kurz gesagt: Sprecht Euch ab


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (15. August 2011)

Also Freunde:

Suche Schlafplatz und Mitfahrgelegenheit im Umkreis Mainz /Bingen mit finanzieller Beteiligung natürlich :-D

greetz


----------



## achimrotwild (19. August 2011)

hi,

wer von den anderen Clubmitgliedern möchte denn am 28.08. mal an der Mosel biken?

In Verbindung mit einer CTF Veranstaltung unseres Vereins in Erden an der Mosel.

Aber Achtung: ES geht Auf und AB.

Die Strecken 30 Km und 49 Km habens in sich.

Mit zum Teil knackigen Anstiegen und Singletrails, die keine Wünsche offen lassen.
Für das Leibliche Wohl ist selbstverständlich gesorgt.

http://www.rsc-erden.de/index.php

GPX Daten auf Anfrage oder ab 22.08. zum Download auf der HP.

Unser Verein würde sich über neue Gesichter freuen.


Gruss
Achimrotwild


----------



## SirWallace (23. August 2011)

Leider muss ich für dieses Wochenende absagen...ich bekomme seit 1 Woche meine Sommer-Grippe nicht los...das k...mich richtig an. Selbst wenn ich bis zum Wochenende wieder eingermaßen fit werde, denke ich nicht, dass ich die Tour überstehen würde. 
Somit ist nun ein Platz wieder frei....

Bis hoffentlich bald und viel Spaß allen anderen...

Greetz


----------



## Sparcy (24. August 2011)

SirWallace schrieb:


> Leider muss ich für dieses Wochenende absagen...ich bekomme seit 1 Woche meine Sommer-Grippe nicht los...das k...mich richtig an. Selbst wenn ich bis zum Wochenende wieder eingermaßen fit werde, denke ich nicht, dass ich die Tour überstehen würde.
> Somit ist nun ein Platz wieder frei....
> 
> Bis hoffentlich bald und viel Spaß allen anderen...
> ...



Schade.
Wünsche Dir gute Besserung und bis vlt. demnächst mal 

@all: Für kurzentschlossene... EIN PLATZ IST FREI


----------



## Sparcy (24. August 2011)

Bin schon ab Donnerstag vor Ort.


----------



## Lucafabian (25. August 2011)

Moin zusammen, 
muß leider auch absagen. Seit heut macht sich die Nase selbstständig und der Hals ist dick.

Euch viel Spaß und
macht ein paar Fotos für die Daheim gebliebenen

Gruss uwe


----------



## Sparcy (25. August 2011)

@ all: Nehmt noch festes Schuhwerk / Wanderschuhe mit.
         Wenn regnen sollte, werden wir ne schnuckelige Wandertour  
         machen 
         Und denkt dran, nur die (Bein)Harten kommen in den  
         Garten


----------



## speesu (25. August 2011)

Abend, hat zufällig Jemand eine Isomatte für mich übrig? Ich find dieses blöde Loch in meiner Luftmatratze nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sparcy (25. August 2011)

speesu schrieb:


> Abend, hat zufällig Jemand eine Isomatte für mich übrig? Ich find dieses blöde Loch in meiner Luftmatratze nicht



Hab schon eine Isomatte für Dich eingeladen 
Erleddischt also.


----------



## speesu (25. August 2011)

Merci beaucoup! Bis Morsche


----------



## achimrotwild (26. August 2011)

Schade Samstagtour wegen Niederschlag abgesagt.

Beim nächsten mal klappts bestimmt.


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (28. August 2011)

Sooo... Bikewochenende mit den MTB Club Beinhartén ist vorbei schöööön wars!!!! 
Special Thanks an: 

Frank:Hin-Rückfahrt 

Andreas:Zelt Achim:Finanziell...und darf ich PAPA zu dir sagen? 

Ariane:Vieles ;-) 

Markus:GUIDEN + Strom 

u. an die mobile Pannenhilfe!!!

Video folgt ..ob mit Ariane oder ohne ..sehen wir mal

Bilder ->

siehe hier: FACEBOOK ALBUM


hier nochmal das Video von dem Typ der so ne ähnliche Strecke wie den Teufelsberg/loch runterfährt! 

Abwärts in der Pfalz

greetz


----------



## rumblestilz (28. August 2011)

Ich sach einfach nur: War ne geile Sache, das!  Grüße und Danke an den Guiding God! Frank


----------



## matthias2003 (29. August 2011)

Schee wars, trotz Sauwetter hatten wir ne Menge Spaß!
Ein ganz dickes Dankeschön an Markus !!


----------



## mbonsai (29. August 2011)

Schee war´s, schee nass, schee matschig, schee wolkig, scheene Trails unn en scheener Guide  Merci Markus

Gruss Bonsai


----------



## Achim (29. August 2011)

Hallo Markus, 

das war wieder super. Toller  Campingplatz, beinhartes Wetter in allen Facetten, sehr nette Gruppe,  klasse Touren und ein ganz brauchbares Rahmenprogramm. Vielen Dank für  das schöne Wochenende.

LG Achim


----------



## Waldi76 (29. August 2011)

Auch ein dickes Dankeschön von mir an Sparcy.
@ alle die mich mögen: Entschuldigt bitte das ich dieses Mal viel weniger gemeckert habe wie üblich. Ich mach´s beim nächsten mal wieder gut.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matthias2003 (30. August 2011)

Waldi76 schrieb:


> Auch ein dickes Dankeschön von mir an Sparcy.
> @ alle die mich mögen: Entschuldigt bitte das ich dieses Mal viel weniger gemeckert habe wie üblich. Ich mach´s beim nächsten mal wieder gut.
> 
> Gruß Andreas


 
... daher warst Du mir so fremd!


----------



## grosser (30. August 2011)

Jo, schee wars!
Danke Sparcy!

Gruß
Dieter

Ähm, gibt es Bilder?


----------



## mbonsai (30. August 2011)

auf Facebook ja


----------



## grosser (30. August 2011)

mbonsai schrieb:


> auf Facebook ja



Sch..... Facebook!


----------



## mbonsai (30. August 2011)

scheene Bilder


----------



## Sparcy (30. August 2011)

Bilder sind auch hier heute Abend drin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adra (30. August 2011)

Vielen Dank an alle, die dieses Wochenende möglich gemacht haben, sehr schöne Trails und eine wirklich gute Leistung des Guides.

Gruß & bis demnächst.


----------



## Sparcy (30. August 2011)

*Sodele.
Wie angekündigt, nun auch hier alle Bilder *


----------



## grosser (30. August 2011)

mbonsai schrieb:


> scheene Bilder



hier die sind noch scheeeener!


----------



## Murph (31. August 2011)

Mann bin ich jetzt neidisch!!!!

Hoffentlich wird unser Eifelwochenende auch so lustig/schön wie´s anscheinend bei euch war. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Achim (31. August 2011)

Sparcy schrieb:


> *Sodele.
> Wie angekündigt, nun auch hier alle Bilder *



Werrglisch schee


----------



## f.topp (1. September 2011)

Sehr schöne Fotos


----------



## Achim (2. September 2011)

f.topp schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Fotos



Und du hast als Einziger das Beinhart-Lied gesungen! 
Seh'n merr uns morsche?


----------

